# Anybody got a 1998 Bessie brochure?



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

I know this is a very, very long shot but does anybody have a Bessacarr MH brochure from the 1997/98 vintage? If so I'd love to borrow and photocopy it just to get an idea of what 'our' Bessie looked like in her heyday (not that she's too scruffy now).


----------

